# Dremel tips for exhaust polishing?



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hello,

I can't seem to find what tips I need to polish my exhaust with a Dremel. Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Also, would you apply a metal polish and then work it in with the Dremel?

Thanks!


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

I found the Dremel method was not as good as some 0000 grade steel wool and metal polish. Better coverage. Some say steel wool can cause problems on stainless, possibly true but been fine for me over the years.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

I've used wet and dry followed my chrome cleaner did a great job


----------



## eric272 (May 18, 2013)

Use your fingers with a microfibre or makeup pads.
It takes me minutes to polish a stainless steel (unpolished) downpipe on a motorbike.
If it is more difficult,buy wet and dry 1000 - 5000 grit,the polish with autosol.


----------



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

theres a metal polish kit you can get for dremel. comes with all the lil accesories you need plus a little polish pot, paid £10 for it somewhere, works a treat


----------



## srhutch (Aug 2, 2009)

I used a scotchbrite wheel on the end of a power drill to clean up the used rear boxes on mine that have SS tips. Heavy deposits which come off with relative ease inconjunction with some Autosol.


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments, I might try by hand first :thumb:



donfresh said:


> theres a metal polish kit you can get for dremel. comes with all the lil accesories you need plus a little polish pot, paid £10 for it somewhere, works a treat


Do you have a link to the one you have?


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_nkw...3.TR2.TRC1.Xpolishing+ball&sqp=polishing+ball

http://m.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_nkw...l1311.R1.TR12.TRC2.Xmetal+poli&sqp=metal+poli


----------

